# Pantograph for inlay work



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Today I finished the pantograph I designed for doing inlay work on guitars. This is for use with my Dremel and flex cable. I did one simple test with it and that worked fine but I'll do some more before I cut into some nice exotic wood or Abalone.

It's very smooth and precise so I'm pleased with that part of it. It will do 2:1, 3:1, and 4:1 reductions.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Yikes that looks like it took some exacting work to produce I'd like to see the results of your tests either way they go.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Had some time to test the pantograph and put up a little video of my first test - works pretty good so I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

salute...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work David.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Any plans?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

woodie26 said:


> Any plans?


Haven't drawn a set yet but considering it.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Clever man!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Added a micro adjustment to my pantograph. 1/4 turn of the adjustment on the stylus equates to 0.004" depth of cut change at the cutter bit (on the 4:1 reduction, that is).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

your talent is impressive....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Stick. I just use what God gives me... sometimes He gives me fixtures and jigs!


----------

